# Microwave Vent



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been wanting to do this for a while now, and it was a warm day and I had the parts to do it. I looked up in the microwave installation book how to remove the microwave. After pulling two screws from the grill cover to gain access to the two mounting bolts that hold the microwave to the hanger bracket . Then pulling four screws from the top front of the microwave into the valance. With the microwave free I moved it to the couch and started on the hanger bracket. See the pictures in my albums. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8672 James


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Brilliant! This is a mod that I've wanted to do for a while but I'm just not brave enough - yet.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Brilliant! This is a mod that I've wanted to do for a while but I'm just not brave enough - yet.


It took me about 2 hours to do this mod and with you also having a 25rss there should nothing in the way of the vent. James


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Did this mod a while ago, makes a HUGE difference inside when you use the stove or oven. Before I did it we would set off the smoke alarm every time we used the stove.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Did this mod a while ago, makes a HUGE difference inside when you use the stove or oven. Before I did it we would set off the smoke alarm every time we used the stove.
> 
> Mike


There's a smoke detector ??? I always thought that was just a timer my wife used to let me know her cooking was ready ... LOL

But seriously -- I have been wanting to do that mod for three years -- just don't have the cahonies to cut into the side of the trailer -- thats why i put in one of those high speed fans over the kitchen area instead...

where did you get the outsdie vent cover??


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> There's a smoke detector ??? I always thought that was just a timer my wife used to let me know her cooking was ready ... LOL














> where did you get the outsdie vent cover??


I picked mine up at the dealer. Most trailers have the hood vented to the outside, I don't know why the outbacks don't.

Mike


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Did this mod a while ago, makes a HUGE difference inside when you use the stove or oven. Before I did it we would set off the smoke alarm every time we used the stove.
> 
> Mike


There's a smoke detector ??? I always thought that was just a timer my wife used to let me know her cooking was ready ... LOL

But seriously -- I have been wanting to do that mod for three years -- just don't have the cahonies to cut into the side of the trailer -- thats why i put in one of those high speed fans over the kitchen area instead...

where did you get the outsdie vent cover??
[/quote]
E-bay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-Ventlin...24703QQtcZphoto . James


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Did mine also. The nice thing about the Sydneys is the microwave does not have the fan in it, the fan is in a hood under the microwave which makes the job real easy. Took me 1/2 hr.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been wanting to ask this before so now I will! Why do you need to vent the microwave?







There! I asked!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you cook insdie, you will more than likely set off a very touchy (thats a good thing) smoke alarm. Venting outside usually alleviates that problem,.......usually









John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have been wanting to ask this before so now I will! Why do you need to vent the microwave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the heat and the smell is pumped outside (after the mod) instead if inside....

for some of us that live in the South (we had 76 degrees today) in the summer it gets really warm in the trailer and the A/C is already working pretty hard -- and so if you also cook anything on the stove, Microwave or oven -- the heat just stays in the trailer -- with the exhaust modification -- the heat escapes...

AND also - i have noticed that while i usually hit the rack early while camping -- the rest of the family stays up all night watching movies and popping popcorn -- and that exhaust mod will make sure that pop corn smell goes outside and not permeate the camper...cause its hard to sleep with the smell of popcorn all around you --


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> If you cook insdie, you will more than likely set off a very touchy (thats a good thing) smoke alarm. Venting outside usually alleviates that problem,.......usually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just cook outside on the campfire. Problem solved.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That is a nice clean job you did there James









Guess if I cooked inside more, I'd be pushing for that one


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you cook insdie, you will more than likely set off a very touchy (thats a good thing) smoke alarm. Venting outside usually alleviates that problem,.......usually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just cook outside on the campfire. Problem solved.








[/quote]

Never thought of that







... thanks.....lol


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> If you cook insdie, you will more than likely set off a very touchy (thats a good thing) smoke alarm. Venting outside usually alleviates that problem,.......usually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just cook outside on the campfire. Problem solved.








[/quote]

Never thought of that







... thanks.....lol

[/quote]

A burger cooked over a campfire (with a cold one in hand of course) is ALWAYS better then a burger cooked indoors. IMHO of course.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Most excellent mod. I've never had the nerve to do that one, even when I pulled the mico off the wall last summer. I was always worried about the framework being in the way. But heck, the way it looks it really wouldn't matter. There could be a stud in the middle of the output hole, but you could still push the exhaust around it or through the other hole.

Thanks for the confidence and new inspiration. We cook inside often and are no strangers to the sound of the smoke detector!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice mod and good idea!! I have the vent hood under my microwave and hopefully i can find the time to get this one done early this year.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Has anyone done this mod on a 2006 21RS? If so, did you hit any structure?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No one That I know of has ever had a problem with a aluminum structure where you need to cut. The best part about doing this mod is cutting the outside is the last thing you do. Remove microwave, mark where to cut and cut the inside with a box cutter razor blade. You then can remove the foam board that is glued on which is very simple and easy. If and its a big doubt it, you hit part of the aluminum framework, you can stop right there and close it back up. When you want to cut, you drill the 4 corners gently from the inside, then masking tape the outside area where the holes came thru, mark the square with a pencil and cut. The reason for the tape is so you do not scratch the outside wall around the cut with the saw.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I hit one of the aluminum studs when I did ours, you can see it on the left side of the hole in the picture.










It was all the way to the one side of the cutout so I went ahead and finished, the fan works fine.

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I did this mod to our 27RSDS two years ago. So if you have this model Outback and the microwave with the integral range hood, you'll be glad you did it.

It's an easy mod, takes about one hour, and is inexpensive. It took longer to drive to the RV dealer to purchase the 8-9 dollar vent than to do the job. A lot of air exhausted to the outside too.

Bill


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I think it should be an RVIA code issue requiremnt to equip every hard sided RV with a stove exhaust hood. Actually, I thought it was until I bought our Sydney fiver last year. I completed the mod of the non vented vent hood last summer to a vented one. Photos of my mod can be seen in my photo gallery on this site. I'd never cook ANYTHING in the rv without one. Cooking odors, especially things like micro popcorn, really get into an rv without a vent hood. pcm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jdpm said:


> I think it should be an RVIA code issue to NOT equip every hard sided RV with a stove exhaust hood. Actually, I thought it ws until I bought our Sydney fiver last year. I completed the mod of the non vented vent hood last summer to a vented one. Phots of my mod can be seen in my photo gallery on this site. I'd never cook ANYTHING in the rv without one. Cooking odors, especially things like micro popcorn, really get into an rv without a vent hood. pcm


Agree...but Keystone can save $20 by not doing it.









And I'm guessing about 90% of the buyers have no clue this is not done when buying.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the information and the confidence to cut open the trailer wall

.... my trailer must be nervous because it just shook when I typed "cut open".... Nope, that was a small earthquake.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

I really do miss the exhaust fan. Had it in our Hornet and worked great. I want to do this mod, but the DW isn't real keen on ME cutting a hole in HER camper. Trailer is at Holman right now getting some warranty work done. They will call me tomorrow about this mod and how much it will set me back.

Mike


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, btw. I used my DREMEL power tool to cut the holes. It's compact size helped to make it much easier. If you have not cut into a rv before, you will be surprised how easily its done! Good luck. Worth the effort. Great mod, and as I said earlier, should be standard per code. PCM


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

whodey said:


> I really do miss the exhaust fan. Had it in our Hornet and worked great. I want to do this mod, but the DW isn't real keen on ME cutting a hole in HER camper. Trailer is at Holman right now getting some warranty work done. They will call me tomorrow about this mod and how much it will set me back.
> 
> Mike


Heard back from Holman today and they said they couldn't do it. They called Keystone, and Keystone replied with the reason was that the vent was too close to the window. My thinking is that if a 27rsds can be done, a 28rsds can be done. So wish me luck on getting this mod done. It's going to be a tough sell on the DW, but I think I can, I think I can.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

whodey said:


> ...Keystone replied with the reason was that the vent was too close to the window....


I wonder if they're concerned that the exhaust might get back into the trailer!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice mod and a job well done!

Does the exterior vent cover have a flap that closes when the fan is not in use? I'm wondering if it will flap open/close/open/close during the trip and if it's raining, perhaps rain getting inside? Anyone know if there's a vent cover that has a manual/locking flap? Maybe that's not a good idea but I'm concerned with rain working its way into the walls or inside the microwave electronics.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

GarethsDad (thread originator) and Mike (Camping479 who has done this mod on a 21RS), can you enlighten me a bit?

I inspected the stove hood and microwave installation in my 21RS before begining this mod and I still need some clarification.

GarethsDad - from your mod photos I determined that the microwave installation in your 25RS is different than in my 21RS. My stock 21RS has a stove vent hood directly below the microwave that vents to nowhere (the fan only recirculates the air under the hood). and the microwave is mounted on a shelf directly above the stove hood and there is no vent or hole opening in the shelf between the two to allow any kind of air exchange.

*So here is my question* - I understand how this mod will vent ordors from inside the microwave when it is on, but when I am not using the microwave and because of the shelf between the two units, how will this mod vent the steam & smoke rising from the stove that will collect underneath the stove hood and set off my smoke alarm? Did I miss something in the thread?

Mike (Camping479) - You did this mod, what is your experience/understanding?

Thanks in advance for your experience and kind help.

Better cautious than careless.









Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The reason for the venting outside is for cooking odors and heat from cooking on the stove, not from the microwave.

Whodey, you do 90% of the work before you make the cut thu the outside wall. At any time up until you cut the outside, you can call it quits and put everything back together.



tdvffjohn said:


> No one That I know of has ever had a problem with a aluminum structure where you need to cut. The best part about doing this mod is cutting the outside is the last thing you do. Remove microwave, mark where to cut and cut the inside with a box cutter razor blade. You then can remove the foam board that is glued on which is very simple and easy. If and its a big doubt it, you hit part of the aluminum framework, you can stop right there and close it back up. When you want to cut, you drill the 4 corners gently from the inside, then masking tape the outside area where the holes came thru, mark the square with a pencil and cut. The reason for the tape is so you do not scratch the outside wall around the cut with the saw.
> 
> John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

CanadaCruizin said:


> Nice mod and a job well done!
> 
> Does the exterior vent cover have a flap that closes when the fan is not in use? I'm wondering if it will flap open/close/open/close during the trip and if it's raining, perhaps rain getting inside? Anyone know if there's a vent cover that has a manual/locking flap? Maybe that's not a good idea but I'm concerned with rain working its way into the walls or inside the microwave electronics.


Yes it has two locking tabs to keep it closed when moving (one on each side). I will post pictures saturday. James


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Household micro/hood combos can be made to be a recirculating fan or exhaust fan simply be flipping over the fan housing. If that is the case, the micro has a seperate fan button on the panel. Just like home. Whether or not it is vented inside or out is dependant on how it is installed. My rv has a seperate micro/hood - not a combo. So more expensive rv's use a residential type micro/hood. AND microwaves do produce cooking odors just like other means of cooking. So it's nice to exhaust those odors as well. pcm


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

[quote name='tdvffjohn' date='Jan 17 2008, 03:20 PM' post='269092']

Whodey, you do 90% of the work before you make the cut thu the outside wall. At any time up until you cut the outside, you can call it quits and put everything back together.

Thanks, John - That is reassuring. I believe this mod is gonna happen now.

Mike


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

I still need some help from someone who has done this mod on their 21RS.

I understand how this mod will vent ordors from inside the microwave when it is on, but when I am not using the microwave and because of the shelf between the microwave and the stove hood, how will this mod vent the steam & smoke rising from the stove that will collect underneath the stove hood and set off my smoke alarm? Does a hole need to be cut in the shelf that separates the two?

Did I miss something in the thread?

Dan


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Dan H. said:


> I still need some help from someone who has done this mod on their 21RS.
> 
> I understand how this mod will vent ordors from inside the microwave when it is on, but when I am not using the microwave and because of the shelf between the microwave and the stove hood, how will this mod vent the steam & smoke rising from the stove that will collect underneath the stove hood and set off my smoke alarm? Does a hole need to be cut in the shelf that separates the two?
> 
> ...


I think you are missing something. im not familiar with your TT specifically but i have the Microwave above a hood as well on my 32BHDS. THe stove hood should have a light and a fan on it. the stove hood fan is what will be vented to the outside, not the microwave itself. Some models dont have the seperate stove hood and the microwave has a vent fan built in. In that case, the microwave vent fan is what is being vented to the outside. Clear as mud?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I still need some help from someone who has done this mod on their 21RS.
> 
> I understand how this mod will vent ordors from inside the microwave when it is on, but when I am not using the microwave and because of the shelf between the microwave and the stove hood, how will this mod vent the steam & smoke rising from the stove that will collect underneath the stove hood and set off my smoke alarm? Does a hole need to be cut in the shelf that separates the two?
> 
> ...


I think you are missing something. im not familiar with your TT specifically but i have the Microwave above a hood as well on my 32BHDS. THe stove hood should have a light and a fan on it. the stove hood fan is what will be vented to the outside, not the microwave itself. Some models dont have the seperate stove hood and the microwave has a vent fan built in. In that case, the microwave vent fan is what is being vented to the outside. Clear as mud?
[/quote]
Yes the older OB have the range vent hood built into the microwave with a light. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8698 .The newer models have a vent hood under the microwave. Hope this clears things up some. James


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If yours has the new vent hood under the shelf, the job is sooooo much easier.


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

This mod is on my winter list. I pretty much understand the process and cutting the hole in the wall. But I have one question.

I've got a 2006 21RS with the separate vent hood below the microwave. The back of the vent hood is about 4" from the wall. What kind of ducting (pictures ??) did you make between the vent hood and the wall? I could envision some form of metal box ducting, but without sheet metal tools (brake & spot welder) it might be difficult to form something that fits well.

Also, did you place the vent directly behind the hood (above the window) or did you duct it up behind the microwave so its not blowing on top of the outside cook stove?

Thanks


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

TrainRiders said:


> This mod is on my winter list. I pretty much understand the process and cutting the hole in the wall. But I have one question.
> 
> I've got a 2006 21RS with the separate vent hood below the microwave. The back of the vent hood is about 4" from the wall. What kind of ducting (pictures ??) did you make between the vent hood and the wall? I could envision some form of metal box ducting, but without sheet metal tools (brake & spot welder) it might be difficult to form something that fits well.
> 
> ...


 The venthood is part of our microwave. The outlet from the fan is in the top center of the microwave and the gap is about 3/4" from the wall so I used some foam tape to fill the gap. The size of the vent is slightly larger than standard 3"x10" duct. You could buy a short piece of duct from the big boxstore and cut to fit with tin snips, then tape the ends to seal it up. You can see the vent is about 3 ft from the outside cooktop. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8699 . James


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Picture of the locking tabs on the vent. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8700 . James


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No ductwork, I just moved the cover back to the wall tight. Works perfectly.

Remove vent cover, dismantle the parts. Remove the access panel for rear air flow. Put the cover tight against the wall holding in place and trace the hole with a pencil. Remove cover again and use a razer knife to cut the inside wall, then the foam insulation can be pried off. At this point you will know if there is a beam in place. Then drill the 4 corners from the inside Masking tape the outside around the holes, pencil it square and cut. I used duct tape to make the hole clean before I reassembled the cover and reinstalled. It actually took me less than an hour.

John


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

GarethsDad, thanks for the pic of the locking tabs.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> No ductwork, I just moved the cover back to the wall tight. Works perfectly.
> 
> Remove vent cover, dismantle the parts. Remove the access panel for rear air flow. Put the cover tight against the wall holding in place and trace the hole with a pencil. Remove cover again and use a razer knife to cut the inside wall, then the foam insulation can be pried off. At this point you will know if there is a beam in place. Then drill the 4 corners from the inside Masking tape the outside around the holes, pencil it square and cut. I used duct tape to make the hole clean before I reassembled the cover and reinstalled. It actually took me less than an hour.
> 
> John


Now we're talking, big thanks! I now know that there are different types of microwave/hood vent instatllations for different trailers and model year. If anyone does this mod as noted above on a 2006 21RS please post your photos.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m=457&st=27

Here s the 4 I took, in my album

Here is Camping479 thread on his

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=1769&hl=

John

.

John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks better than factory to me!
Great job Rob









How did it feel to make the first cut in the side of your Outback??


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mod and awesome pics - This will help me take this mod one.

Thanks to everyone.

Thor


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Your project looks very nice on the outside.

I have never set off the smoke alarm, but DH was wanting to vent outside due to heat build up mostly. We have opted to purchase shurflow fan which will vent heat/odor out or act like a ceiling fan to circulate air inside. We are going to install that on the ceiling vent right by the stove and see how that works first. I typically cook outside but I have cooked a fair amount inside that makes me wonder if our smoke alarm works since it appears many have theirs sounding off.

Cristy


----------

